# chicken pizza with white sauce



## mavisbelle (Feb 19, 2011)

I am looking for a recipe for chicken pizza with white sauce.  Also if anyone has a terrific pizza dough recipe or one that tastes like a pizzeria I would love to have you share it.


----------



## chopper (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome!  It looks like allrecipes.com has quite a few. I have actually never made white pizza at home. My family loves tomato sauce so much that they would be sad if I changed that up too much!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2011)

I use an Alfredo Sauce for white pizza. I have a nephew allergic to tomatoes.

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 19, 2011)

The pizza dough recipes with the fewest ingredients are the best IMHO.
Here is the recipe from the cookbook The Silver Spoon. Which is basically the Italian's bible or Joy of Cooking.
1 1/4 cup flour(and some extra for dusting)
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 ounce fresh yeast
1/2 cup lukewarm water
olive oil, for brushing(optional)

Sift the flour and salt into a mound on a counter and make a well in the center. Mash the yeast in the water with a fork until very smooth and pour into the well. Incorporate the flour with your fingers to make a soft dough. Knead well, pulling and stretching until it becomes smooth and elastic. Shape into a ball, cut a cross in the top, place in a bown and cover. Let rise in a warm place for about 3 hours or until almost double in size. Flatten the dough with the palm of your hand and roll out on a lightly floured surface to a round about 1/4 inch thick. Brush a cookie sheet with oil or line it with baking parchment. Put the dough round on it and press out until it covers the area. Make sure the rim is thicker than the center. Sprinkle with the topping ingredients, leving a 3/4 inch margin around the edge.

Normally, you would cook this for about 8-12 minutes at about 550 or 600. Or as high as your electric oven will go....don't be afraid to check it after about 8 minutes. Lift it up a bit and check that the bottom is browning and crisping up nicely, if that is the way you like it.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 19, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> The pizza dough recipes with the fewest ingredients are the best IMHO.
> Here is the recipe from the cookbook The Silver Spoon. Which is basically the Italian's bible or Joy of Cooking.
> 1 1/4 cup flour(and some extra for dusting)
> 3/4 tsp salt
> ...



But not Broil, right?


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 19, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> But not Broil, right?


 
No. Not broil. I think electric ovens only go up to 500, right? I haven't used one in many years. A well pre heated oven is important so the pizza cooks evenly. If the elements keep coming on during the proccess, one side may cook unevenly or you can get premature browning/burning.

I would also make sure your oven rack is in the middle of the oven and equal distance from both top and bottom elements.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 19, 2011)

i don't make it myself. my local round table pizza joint has a garlic chicken pizza that is to die for, so don't even try to do myself. shouldn't be to hard, though.


----------

